# δημόσια ιδιότητα



## Ntwson

Γεια σας! Hi, everybody! Yes, I am still studying Greek language in this unhappy country. Well, everybody knows that for me Greek should be the only one spoken language worldwide. It is PERFECT! Okay, I fell in love with both this language and its native speakers. Well, since I will never EVER give up on my studies, let me ask you: (1) I found at Greek Wiktionary (Βικιλεξικό) a definition for idiot (ιδιώτης), where is written 'άτομο χωρίς δημόσια ιδιότητα.' Does this "δημόσια ιδιότητα" mean "sense of the ridiculous"? (2) Since it is not Modern Greek, should I say "χαζός"? (3) Does Beta sound like the American/Russian "V" or the Spanish "B" (open your mouth to say B but you say V)? (3) Does Chi sounds like the German 'CH'? (I am also learning Russian and German. I will understand your answer.) Thank you. Eυχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## winegrower

Hi! "Ιδιώτης" derived from "ἴδιος"(one's own), in Μodern Greek has the meaning of private/not public citizen. Yet in old Athenian democracy an idiot was a person concerned only with private affairs, self-centered and lacking interest for public matters (κοινά), which was inconceivable and came to mean one without professional skills, inother words ignorant and uneducated, whence the actual meaning of the word. To answer your question, "δημόσια ιδιότητα" is equivalent to private practice  and has no connotation of ridiculousness.Yes, in Modern Greek you could say "χαζός"for idiot.


----------



## Librarian44

That's the spirit Ntwson! It seems Winegrower has missed something as he says "δημόσια ιδιότητα" is equivalent to private practice; in fact it is "ΧΩΡΙΣ [without] δημόσια ιδιότητα" that equals private practice. Otherwise "δημόσια ιδιότητα" means "public/official capacity" such as for instance a public servant, a politician, an official would have and has nothing to do with ridiculous.

Greek B or β sounds exactly like V in English (victory). The English sound B or b is written using two letters ΜΠ or μπ. 

Chi sounds like German ch after a, o, u (not e, i).

And, παρακαλώ!


----------



## winegrower

> = It seems Winegrower has missed something as he says "δημόσια ιδιότητα" is equivalent to private practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sorry, Librarian is right, I forgot "ΧΩΡΙΣ"
Click to expand...


----------



## Ntwson

Librarian44 said:


> That's the spirit Ntwson!


 Hehehe...


Librarian44 said:


> Chi sounds like German ch after a, o, u (not e, i).


 Wow, you are good on it! By the way, since I have started my studies, all native Greeks have been not only generous but also good to me as well as very much gentle. So, I have to express, with all my respect and sincere gratitude, eufaxistw PARA poli!


----------



## Ntwson

Thank you so much for your GREAT support! You have no idea what is to try hard to study the language of your life (as Greek is to me). I have been studied Greek with all my heart and soul because I want to make of it my second language. So, I write it to you too: Since I have started my studies, all native Greeks have been not only generous but also good to me as well as very much gentle. So, I have to express, with all my respect and sincere gratitude, eufaxistw PARA poli!


----------



## Perseas

Librarian44 said:


> Chi sounds like German ch after a, o, u (not e, i).


The Greek χ sounds like German ch when followed by e, i (not a, o, u).

*χέ*ρι : here it sounds like German ch (ni*ch*ts)
*χα*ρά : here not


----------



## Αγγελος

The preceding statements about the pronunciation of Greek χ vs. German ch are slightly confusing.
What happens is that both Greek χ and German ch represent two different sounds each, BUT:
-  Greek χ *followed *by e, i (as in χέρι, χύνω) sounds like German ch *preceded *by e, i (as in ich)
-  Greek χ *followed *by a, o, u or a consonant (χαρά, χώμα, οχτώ) sounds like German ch *preceded *by a/o/u (as in Buch).

Greeks find German "ich", "echt" or "Aachen" difficult to pronounce correctly, and I suppose Germans would have trouble pronouncing  "είχα" as they should.

This change in sound is automatic, and a similar change takes place in the pronunciation of κ, γκ/γγ and γ according to the vowel that follows.


----------

